# The Pet Peeve Thread



## ckofer (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay since the snow is crap, may as well do some whining.

My first contribution:

*Headlights that stay on for about 8 seconds after the doors are shut that make you do the nice thing and tell the driver his lights are on just to be corrected.

*Your move.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 11, 2008)

My second pet peeve

*Forum members who start threads in the wrong section

*This should be in misc. discussions, d'oh


----------



## awf170 (Jan 11, 2008)

"I could care less"   :uzi:


----------



## X-Linked (Jan 11, 2008)

Definitely *people that don't know their surroundings when skiing/boarding and just run into people because they aren't paying attention.*


----------



## snoseek (Jan 11, 2008)

Cell phones and driving-I'd rather cross paths with a drunk driver.

I-70.

Highway tolls.

When slicing potatos with a conventional chef's knife and they stick to knife.

Litter, or other public acts of laziness such as shoppers that fail to corral their grocery cart.

Surcharges ect....


----------



## Marc (Jan 11, 2008)

When people start a sentence, usually an annoying opinion or declaration with "the reality is..."


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2008)

1. People who take routine cell phone calls while they are talking with a living, breathing human life form in their presence.  I have no problem to take an urgent or emergency call, but most of the time it's mundane blather that can wait for a return call.

2. Weather forecasters who never acknowledge that they got yesterday's forecast dead wrong.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 12, 2008)

billski said:


> 1. People who take routine cell phone calls while they are talking with a living, breathing human life form in their presence.  I have no problem to take an urgent or emergency call, but most of the time it's mundane blather that can wait for a return call.



I hate it when talking to my co workers (about work related things) and I get put on indefinite hold when they take a call. Had a supervisor who routinely make a 10 minute conversation take twice as long because of "family chatter".

Anybody who comes to my desk to talk, I'll talk. When that phone rings, it gets put on v mail.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with the cell phone chatter..people should leave their cell phones in their car when they're at work or skiing..


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> When people start a sentence, usually an annoying opinion or declaration with "the reality is..."



That and "At the end of the day".....  I hate that...


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree with the cell phone chatter..people should leave their cell phones in their car when they're at work or skiing..



So instead of getting out to ride while I work and taking an occasional call so I CAN be out and work...  Cause you know I work from home most of the time..

I should just stay inside to make YOU happy????   

Ummm.... Not a shot in hell...

My pet peeve is people that try to tell me what I should do...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got plenty, but one of my biggest, and I've posted it here before, people collecting money on the streets. The worst is when kids are sent out on the streets to collect. Collecting for football uniforms, pom poms, etc... damn when I was a kid, it was the parents responsibility to take care of this. You have kids, you take care of them, don't ask me to, I didn't make them. What kind of values are you teaching them


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 12, 2008)

Improper use of myself, literally, and irregardless.

The phrase "going forward"

People who don't know how to work toll booths

Email forwards that, even if worthwhile, don't delete the eleventy brazillian email addresses from previous forwards


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2008)

CPAH's**  on the lift 




" Cell Phone  @ss holes----------------conversation usually amts to "ya know wherei'm at?  where you at?.Whatchoo doin later dude?


----------



## ckofer (Jan 12, 2008)

*self check-outs at any store that takes longer than if an average cashier had handled the transaction*


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> I just found myself driving up to the bank yesterday, and there were a couple kids at the door with their donation cans. I backed up, went around and used the drive thru. I hate being obligated because they smile and open the door for you. I am sure these are good kids, however. I can't see the trouble makers at school doing this. I am conflicted on this.


 
No conflict for me, yeah they may be good kids and all, but they're not mine, why shoud I support them. Next time one asks me for cash, I'll tell them to go ask their folks. Don't get me wrong, I love kids and am very generous with relative's kids and friends kids, but why should I be made to feel obligated to take care of stranger's kids? Cause they're cute and well behave? Nah, don't think so.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *self check-outs at any store that takes longer than if an average cashier had handled the transaction*


 
I normally go to stores that have self checkouts just so I don't have to deal with cashiers. Find them more efficient. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

People that have pet peeves...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

People that don't like that people have pet peaves :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2008)

dmc said:


> So instead of getting out to ride while I work and taking an occasional call so I CAN be out and work...  Cause you know I work from home most of the time..
> 
> I should just stay inside to make YOU happy????
> 
> ...



No, just put a sign on your back that says "at work, on call"  then we'll understand.   
The message that is given is, "the phone is more important than  you."  If you explain you're working, you get a hall pass from me.    But most people don't even apologize for the interruption and most calls can wait.

I let everything go to voice mail when skiing.  If I'm "at work" and on call while skiing, I'll wait to an appropriate time/location and call them back.  Not the bathroom 

"Give me land, lots of land under starry skies above, don't fence me in..."  You're certainly entitled to be rude.  I won't tell you to be rude...


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I normally go to stores that have self checkouts just so I don't have to deal with cashiers. Find them more efficient. :lol:



Until the machines incompetently abandon their task, flash the "please wait for assistance message" ring a bell and flash their lights.  And you wait five minutes for a human with a key....

at that point, I grab my things, go to a real register and begin again.  they hate that...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

billski said:


> Until the machines incompetently abandon their task, flash the "please wait for assistance message" ring a bell and flash their lights. And you wait five minutes for a human with a key....
> 
> at that point, I grab my things, go to a real register and begin again. they hate that...


 

Been there, done that.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 12, 2008)

*Nextel 2-way interruptions*


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2008)

billski said:


> No, just put a sign on your back that says "at work, on call"  then we'll understand.
> The message that is given is, "the phone is more important than  you."  If you explain you're working, you get a hall pass from me.    But most people don't even apologize for the interruption and most calls can wait.
> 
> I let everything go to voice mail when skiing.  If I'm "at work" and on call while skiing, I'll wait to an appropriate time/location and call them back.  Not the bathroom
> ...



Not sure I care about giving a message...  All I really care about is having the flexility to ride while I'm working on occasion....  And that flexibility comes from being able to be contacted during that time...     

How would you know I'm rude?  
I excuse myself...  Keep the phone on vibrate...   Check the number before answering to see if I need to take it...   I actually think your kinda being rude right now...

oh i forgot


----------



## jack97 (Jan 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I normally go to stores that have self checkouts just so I don't have to deal with cashiers. Find them more efficient. :lol:



One pet peeve was going to local home depot due to the long lines, now that they put in those self checkouts, its way faster.

Initially, I didn't like using them, but.....*At the end of the day*, I still have maintenance projects in and around the house. And *the reality is *these self checkouts are here to stay, so I make the best of it.

I gota go ski :dunce:


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 12, 2008)

I absolutely hate the word *"ABSOLUTELY" *. Every time I ask a friend of mine a simple yes or no question he replaces yes with "oh, absolutely". When I see an interview on tv and the person being interviewed says absolutely a bazillion times it drives me crazy. Do people think they sound more intelligent if they replace a one syllable word with a four syllable word?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I absolutely hate the word *"ABSOLUTELY" *. Every time I ask a friend of mine a simple yes or no question he replaces yes with "oh, absolutely". When I see an interview on tv and the person being interviewed says absolutely a bazillion times it drives me crazy. Do people think they sound more intelligent if they replace a one syllable word with a four syllable word?


 
I absolutely know what you are are talking about. As a matter of fact would be another one. I've been in meeting where some people use that phrase numerous times throughout a delivery. It's not going to convince me that something is a fact.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2008)

Talking about business meetings. I've met with many vendors to look at their products. The one thing that really burn me up is when you ask if there product does something. If it doesn't, they always reply that they are looking to put it in there next release. One of these days I'm just going to tell them to contact me when that comes out.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 12, 2008)

"The reality is" ........."At the end of the day".......... I don't care:razz:


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I absolutely know what you are are talking about. As a matter of fact would be another one. I've been in meeting where some people use that phrase numerous times throughout a delivery. It's not going to convince me that something is a fact.





andyzee said:


> Talking about business meetings. I've met with many vendors to look at their products. The one thing that really burn me up is when you ask if there product does something. If it doesn't, they always reply that they are looking to put it in there next release. One of these days I'm just going to tell them to contact me when that comes out.



At least they don't say, "As a matter of fact we're looking to put that in our next release". That would Absolutely chap your @ss. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Nextel 2-way interruptions*



I hate those damn things...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2008)

billski said:


> 1. People who take routine cell phone calls while they are talking with a living, breathing human life form in their presence.  I have no problem to take an urgent or emergency call, but most of the time it's mundane blather that can wait for a return call.





jack97 said:


> I hate it when talking to my co workers (about work related things) and I get put on indefinite hold when they take a call. Had a supervisor who routinely make a 10 minute conversation take twice as long because of "family chatter".



One of my co-workers was talking to our boss about work one time when his phone rang.  He proceeded to pick right up, didn't excuse himself or anything, and talk to his wife for like 10 minutes about some stupid personal crap...  All while our boss was just sitting waiting to finish the conversation... :roll:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 12, 2008)

While we're on the subject of cell phones:

*any call you have to make to your cell phone company (minimum 33 minutes of your life wasted)*


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 12, 2008)

#1 Work
#2 Not enough vacation time


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 13, 2008)

Express lines that say 15 items or "less."  It should be "fewer."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2008)

When DMC posts..lol


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When DMC posts..lol




Shoobie....  lol


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Express lines that say 15 items or "less." It should be "fewer."


 

Buttholes that can't count :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2008)

People who don't know how to work the self check-out

Airport gapers..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2008)

dickie vitale.

chest thumping.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> dickie vitale.
> 
> chest thumping.





Whose Dickie Vitale???  What a shitty name to have to live with....lol


----------



## Paul (Jan 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> dickie vitale.
> 
> chest thumping.



There were a number of posts that I felt compelled to respond to.

This one, however, went beyond those.



> *dickie vitale.*



This. QF Muthafarkin' T


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I've got plenty, but one of my biggest, and I've posted it here before, people collecting money on the streets. The worst is when kids are sent out on the streets to collect. Collecting for football uniforms, pom poms, etc... damn when I was a kid, it was the parents responsibility to take care of this. You have kids, you take care of them, don't ask me to, I didn't make them. What kind of values are you teaching them




Nice rant!

You seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Paul (Jan 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Nice rant!
> 
> You seem like a nice guy.



You should see what he does to the little bugger...I mean, beggers.:smile:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 16, 2008)

I've also given this some thought. Frankly, all the kids are asking for is a charitable donation. Adults do this too. My pet peeve is the overpriced magazines, wrapping papers, etc that the kids are shamed in to selling to their neighbors. I grant an exemption for Girl Scout cookies and it they'd bring the lemon ones back that would be even better. This pet peeve is closely aligned with all of the "friends of the fire department" professional solicitors peeve.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't have many but here's a few that drive me nuts!

Lift ticket scanners
Cell phone usage on the ski lift  
Base lodge table hogs
Parents taking their young children on terrain that is way over their abilities


----------



## ckofer (Jan 16, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Base lodge table hogs



Add to that people who have to leave all their crap on the tables when they're done. Jeezum.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> I've been thinking about this for a couple days now. I am conflicted because I like to encourage good kids. But I don't like to see them begging. I'd love to support them in a more productive way. Carwashes, bake sales, etc.... If they really want to raise money, they can get a job and put their earnings towards their cause. I wouldn't mind matching some to a certain extent. Thing is, the kids who stand outside a bank door are not the trouble makers. The trouble makers wouldn't even consider this.


 

My point exactly, teach them some values(car wash, bake sales, etc..), don't teach them that if you need something, go out on the street and stick your hand out. I don't know but when I was that age, we didn't even think of doing such things and yet managed.


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I've also given this some thought. Frankly, all the kids are asking for is a charitable donation. Adults do this too. My pet peeve is the overpriced magazines, wrapping papers, etc that the kids are shamed in to selling to their neighbors. I grant an exemption for Girl Scout cookies and it they'd bring the lemon ones back that would be even better. This pet peeve is closely aligned with all of the "friends of the fire department" professional solicitors peeve.



The lemon ones are back, if you'd like some, PM me. It would make my daughter very happy... :wink:



andyzee said:


> My point exactly, teach them some values(car wash, bake sales, etc..), don't teach them that if you need something, go out on the street and stick your hand out. I don't know but when I was that age, we didn't even think of doing such things and yet managed.









A young AndyZee attempting to raise money for his Grammar school ski club.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> The lemon ones are back, if you'd like some, PM me. It would make my daughter very happy... :wink:



Look for my PM. We'll meet at a mountain somewhere for the official transaction. If she needs the money before that happens, I'll send it to you.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> A young AndyZee attempting to raise money for his Grammar school ski club.



*[SIZE=-1]If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding. How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?[/SIZE]*


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> The lemon ones are back, if you'd like some, PM me. It would make my daughter very happy... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, if I was there, I'd be whipping the guy in back for not using the cane!  Get the lil brats used to the real life as early as possible.:lol:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, if I was there, I'd be whipping the guy in back for not using the cane!  Get the lil brats used to the real life as early as possible.:lol:




You really should order some cookies too.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

ckofer said:


> You really should order some cookies too.


 
Why?

Now your bringing up another pet peave


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Why?
> 
> Now your bringing up another pet *PEEVE*



FTFY

Sorry...Pet Peeve of mine.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 18, 2008)

Subaru Drivers - whenever it snow or might snow they slow to a crawl.  But boy will they spew about how good thier car is in the snow.  This morning it was 25 mph behind one and when I finally got past it  I got behind another doing 20 mph which slowed to 10 whenever there was a turn. But boy are they good in the snow


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Subaru Drivers - whenever it snow or might snow they slow to a crawl.  But boy will they spew about how good thier car is in the snow.  This morning it was 25 mph behind one and when I finally got past it  I got behind another doing 20 mph which slowed to 10 whenever there was a turn. But boy are they good in the snow



My Subaru Forester kicks ass...  When it snows I'm a demon on wheels...  
the only think that stops me is deeeep snow...  this is my 3rd Subaru..

Maybe we should change this thread to the generalization thread.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2008)

o.k.-one more

Slow lazy bartenders at or near any ski resort. There is no excuse for having anything short of perfection in this situation, everyone in town is fighting for this job-why not give it to the most competent servers?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> My Subaru Forester kicks ass...  When it snows I'm a demon on wheels...
> the only think that stops me is deeeep snow...  this is my 3rd Subaru..




have you ever had head gasket issues with your subarus?


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> have you ever had head gasket issues with your subarus?



Only with the second on...  
At around 175,000 - totally my fault..  Saw the signs - blew it off...  Was racing up the NJTP at around 90mph in 0 degree weather...  Radiator froze up...   I gave it to a friend... He drove it around town with no problems...
!st Subaru went 190,000 before i traded it in..
2nd got around 200,000
current one has 80,000 - only issue so far was the catalytic converter but they fixed it for free..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2008)

mabye it was only on the outback then.  Blew ours with about 115,000 on it and when i talked to the mechanic, he said it was a recurring problem that subaru was aware of.  As a matter of fact he had done like 4 rebuilds because of blown head gaskets that month alone.  kinda turned me off to an otherwise awesome car.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> mabye it was only on the outback then.  Blew ours with about 115,000 on it and when i talked to the mechanic, he said it was a recurring problem that subaru was aware of.  As a matter of fact he had done like 4 rebuilds because of blown head gaskets that month alone.  kinda turned me off to an otherwise awesome car.



I think they all use the same engine..  a boxer...

But - I've heard that certain years were worse then others...  Maybe I'm just lucky...


I have a friend that blew his clutch on a Forester.. He blamed Subaru - But I saw how crappy his wife shifted...  They are totally turned off to Subaru now..  Not saying the head was your fault..  But I can see how it turns you off...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> I think they all use the same engine..  a boxer...
> 
> But - I've heard that certain years were worse then others...  Maybe I'm just lucky...
> 
> ...



lol good point.  the subaru was my wifes car.  I only drove it occasionally for skiing.  who knows what she did to it.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> My Subaru Forester kicks ass...  When it snows I'm a demon on wheels...
> the only think that stops me is deeeep snow...  this is my 3rd Subaru..
> 
> Maybe we should change this thread to the generalization thread.



You weren't driving from Dover to brattleboro this morning by any chance were you?  25 MPH from dover to the covered bridge in dummerston behind a forrester and then 20 mph to the rotary behind an Outback.  Then fortunately I was in NH where the number of subaru's drop dramatically and was able to do 55 to keene without seeing a subaru.  But boy are they good in snow.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> You weren't driving from Dover to brattleboro this morning by any chance were you?  25 MPH from dover to the covered bridge in dummerston behind a forrester and then 20 mph to the rotary behind an Outback.  Then fortunately I was in NH where the number of subaru's drop dramatically and was able to do 55 to keene without seeing a subaru.  But boy are they good in snow.



No...  But if I am in NH and see you in the rear view mirror - I'll MAKE SURE i slow down to a crawl where you can pass me and speed up where you can't just to piss you off... 

So what do you drive thats soooooooooooooooooooo good...  I need to throw some generalizations your way...


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> mabye it was only on the outback then.  Blew ours with about 115,000 on it and when i talked to the mechanic, he said it was a recurring problem that subaru was aware of.  As a matter of fact he had done like 4 rebuilds because of blown head gaskets that month alone.  kinda turned me off to an otherwise awesome car.




They may have fixed the problem by now but when they switched to the 2.5 engine it had a bad number four cylinder.  they pretty much all went between 80k and 120k.  When they start leaking oil it is time to sell (private sale as all the dealers know about it).  I worked at a subaru dealership in 03/04 as F&I and it was common knowledge.  The earlier engine was great but not the 2.5.  As for the great reliability farce we had 6 full time mechanics for 20 or so new cars a month and perhaps 15 used subarus and from my 8 years at a Chevy/olds/caddy/jeep dealership we only had 10 for 100+ new and 120+used


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I worked at a subaru dealership in 03/04



Wow - so this is all your fault!  Stop selling cars to slow people!


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> No...  But if I am in NH and see you in the rear view mirror - I'll MAKE SURE i slow down to a crawl where you can pass me and speed up where you can't just to piss you off...
> 
> So what do you drive thats soooooooooooooooooooo good...  I need to throw some generalizations your way...



For your ammusment I have a Honda Pilot and a Pontiac Torrent which are both as good as any subaru I have driven and much better then the STI.  Both would be much better with Studded tires but I have found them to be fine with the all seasons.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> For your ammusment I have a Honda Pilot and a Pontiac Torrent which are both as good as any subaru I have driven and much better then the STI.  Both would be much better with Studded tires but I have found them to be fine with the all seasons.



It's not a question of amusement...  It's curiosity... Not to blast or anything...

i like the pilot..  I'm into boxy cars that hold a ton of stuff...  Used to drive an Izuzu Trooper(chevy v6 model).  thats a lot of the reason i choose the Forester..  holds all my drums and ski gear for a weekend.. 

My girl drives a Pontiac Vibe.  she loves her it! But now wishes she had my Forester..   mainly due to visibility and ground clearance - she's a relatively new driver(raised in NYC).  So everyone be gentle - she's not a demon in snow yet...


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 18, 2008)

My wife drives the pilot most of the time, has a ton of room, I bought the torrent for the back seat legroom, it has a ton although it hais much smaller behind the rear seat then the pilot, as my kids had outgrown the civic i had before.  I have a 12y/o son who is now up to 5' 9" and he's not getting any shorter.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> My girl drives a Pontiac Vibe.  she loves her it! But now wishes she had my Forester..   mainly due to visibility and ground clearance - she's a relatively new driver(raised in NYC).  So everyone be gentle - she's not a demon in snow yet...


I have a Mazda Protege5 which is great... but now I find myself wishing I could borrow my girlfriend's Forester more and more... ground clearance alone is big.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I have a Mazda Protege5 which is great... but now I find myself wishing I could borrow my girlfriend's Forester more and more... ground clearance alone is big.



Ground clearance is important to me to..

Our cars parked side by side during a snowstorm - i can usually free the Forester up no problems(just drive out) - the Vibe gives me trouble...  Also - the Vibes roofline makes it tough to put a ski rack on..

BUT - the Vibe is more fun to drive in the summer... It's "peppyer"


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I have a 12y/o son who is now up to 5' 9" and he's not getting any shorter.




Damn..

One of my pet peeves...  Tall tweans...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> ...  Used to drive an Izuzu Trooper(chevy v6 model).  ...



I learned to drive on a Trooper. 4 cylinder turbo diesel, stick. Hard to learn on, but that thing was great. All 89 horsepower, unleashed with only a minor turbo lag. It only weighed about 20 pounds, though, so it was impossible to get stuck. Drove like a giant cardboard box, though.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

My first subaru was so lacking in hp that i remember taking 4 people and gear to Sugarbush and us needing to opne the doors and push with our feet to get up the crest of hills...


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I learned to drive on a Trooper. 4 cylinder turbo diesel, stick. Hard to learn on, but that thing was great. All 89 horsepower, unleashed with only a minor turbo lag. It only weighed about 20 pounds, though, so it was impossible to get stuck. Drove like a giant cardboard box, though.



Learned to drive in a 1973 Ford Pinto...  It was orange...  And a stick...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> mabye it was only on the outback then.  Blew ours with about 115,000 on it and when i talked to the mechanic, he said it was a recurring problem that subaru was aware of.  As a matter of fact he had done like 4 rebuilds because of blown head gaskets that month alone.  kinda turned me off to an otherwise awesome car.



Subie had an issue from 99-2003 with headgaskets (what yr was yours). What they found was the cylinder walls were too thin making the car run too hot which would pop that gasket. If caught in time really not a major expense, but more of a pain in the a$$.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> If caught in time really not a major expense, but more of a pain in the a$$.



thats what happened to me...  I pushed it and lost out...
i bet if the car had less miles on it I would've dealt with it...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

When a pet peeves thread turns into a thread about Subarus


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When a pet peeves thread turns into a thread about Subarus



Good one...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> They may have fixed the problem by now but when they switched to the 2.5 engine it had a bad number four cylinder.  they pretty much all went between 80k and 120k.  When they start leaking oil it is time to sell (private sale as all the dealers know about it).  I worked at a subaru dealership in 03/04 as F&I and it was common knowledge.  The earlier engine was great but not the 2.5.  As for the great reliability farce we had 6 full time mechanics for 20 or so new cars a month and perhaps 15 used subarus and from my 8 years at a Chevy/olds/caddy/jeep dealership we only had 10 for 100+ new and 120+used



The amount of techs mean nothing. What kind of hours were they turnig??? How many RO's per day???? I'll agree that 6 techs for 35-40 untit store is is a bit much. If the had a lot of walk in traffic then maybe. If that stoe had a lot of "customer pay" then maybe they did need that many techs. I run a 140 unit/ mo store and we have 5 techs. Could run w/ 6 but those dudes are hard to find---good ones at least.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> For your ammusment I have a Honda Pilot and a Pontiac Torrent which are both as good as any subaru I have driven and much better then the STI.  Both would be much better with Studded tires but I have found them to be fine with the all seasons.



Whaaaaa??? Better than the STI???? What are you talking about---that's apples-n-oranges


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> thats what happened to me...  I pushed it and lost out...
> i bet if the car had less miles on it I would've dealt with it...



Hear ya--it's only 400 bucks to fix as long as the head is still good, and most of them are. You have to get those babys REAL hot to do damage.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Hear ya--it's only 400 bucks to fix as long as the head is still good, and most of them are. You have to get those babys REAL hot to do damage.



i had no idea the car was overheating until I slowed down to pay my toll...
Car just froze solid..   It was close to 0f and I'm driving 80 miles from Fort Dix to Fort Lee - 85 or 90mph to get home...  radiator had to be froze solid...  should've put a peice of cardboard in front of it...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> i had no idea the car was overheating until I slowed down to pay my toll...
> Car just froze solid..   It was close to 0f and I'm driving 80 miles from Fort Dix to Fort Lee - 85 or 90mph to get home...  radiator had to be froze solid...  should've put a peice of cardboard in front of it...



That makes sense. While driving it obviously was getting enough air to stay cool, but as soon as you stopped, well you know what happened..............


----------



## ckofer (Jan 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When a pet peeves thread turns into a thread about Subarus



Just like the one that the cross-dressing SAAB did.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When a pet peeves thread turns into a thread about Subarus


 
Well don't blame me, I'm doing my best to bitch, I haven't even read any remarks about subarus


----------



## andyzee (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sorry...Pet Peeve of mine.


 
Another pet peeve is people that insist on correcting spelling on forums,


----------



## Terry (Jan 19, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Hear ya--it's only 400 bucks to fix as long as the head is still good, and most of them are. You have to get those babys REAL hot to do damage.


 How are you doing them for $400? are you doing them without pulling the motor? Or is your labor that cheap. I just did an 01 outback and had about a grand in it. Did both heads though.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2008)

Terry said:


> How are you doing them for $400? are you doing them without pulling the motor? Or is your labor that cheap. I just did an 01 outback and had about a grand in it. Did both heads though.



Did you have it done at a dealer???? Only reason I ask is because you don't have to pull motor to due headgasket. Not knowing all that was done it's hard to say----did they replace the heads or only cut them. If they cut them that still seems a bit steep unless their labor rate is 85/hr then it would be close. Our labor rate is 65/hr which is very competetive in our market.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2008)

Another pet peeve, people that:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Another pet peeve, people that:



Who's Jack???


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Who's Jack???


 

He's the guy with he broken down piece chit Subaru. :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> He's the guy with he broken down piece chit Subaru. :lol:



Good one8)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, if you want pet peeves on cars, here's mine: http://forums.alpinezone.com/22944-2008-toyota-corolla-maint-reqd-light.html#post226793


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Ok, if you want pet peeves on cars, here's mine: http://forums.alpinezone.com/22944-2008-toyota-corolla-maint-reqd-light.html#post226793




This will bring up the pet peeve some may have: *you ask a simple, serious question and the guy with a wise-a$$ response is the first to respond*


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> This will bring up the pet peeve some may have: *you ask a simple, serious question and the guy with a wise-a$$ response is the first to respond*


 
You beat me to it.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Another pet peeve, people that:




Maybe the next person who has a problem with his or her vehicle should start the *Help Me Fix My Car Cheap So I Have More Ski Money *thread.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 21, 2008)

group emails where two people have a conversation by clicking "Reply to All"


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 21, 2008)

wintersyndrome said:


> group emails where two people have a conversation by clicking "Reply to All"




Depends on the subject of the conversation....If the "reply to all" email starts out with "Dude, last night I went out with Suzie Q....She's one freaky chick!!" or "Can you believe he just sent that email to everyone?  What a tool.  I heard he's getting fired."

I have zero problems getting those kinds of emails....


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

This is close to another of my pet peeves: group email lists with all of the email addresses visible. This is spammer food.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

wintersyndrome said:


> group emails where two people have a conversation by clicking "Reply to All"





ckofer said:


> This is close to another of my pet peeves: group email lists with all of the email addresses visible. This is spammer food.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> This is close to another of my pet peeves: group email lists with all of the email addresses visible. This is spammer food.




Folks that do this should be dipped in honey and staked to an ant hill!


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> When I am third in line at an intersection and the front car at the lights that doesn't move when the light turns green. The second car won't honk to wake him up. So I do. Then the guy in the second car looks in his rear view mirror and acts like it isn't his fault. Well, no duh, but you can honk your horn at him to wake him up. Don't worry about being rude, the front driver is being rude just sitting there.



Worse yet are the dolts who don't bother to wait until its their turn at a 3 or 4-way. Or the MORANS who decide that since they're turning right, they can come-up alongside you (if you're heading straight or left) to simultaneously take their right hand turn as you take your turn at the Stop.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Worse yet are the dolts who don't bother to wait until its their turn at a 3 or 4-way. Or the MORANS who decide that since they're turning right, they can come-up alongside you (if you're heading straight or left) to simultaneously take their right hand turn as you take your turn at the Stop.



Hey Paul,
Stay away from my wife!!!!:lol:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

How about those folks who feel a need to swing far right to make a regular left-hand turn as if the car would roll over otherwise-making it impossible to pass them until they have full executed the turn


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

I see people making right hand turns doing that as well... like they're driving a freakin trail truck or something, and they don't come within six feet of the damn curb.  God forbid you scuff the 8" sidewall on those Surburban tires.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

Speaking of staying far away from the curb.  I hate people that can't park.  Either way too far away from the curb in the street or no where near within the lines of the parking space in a lot.  Even better is when they're parked 3 feet away from the curb where there is no parking to begin with.  Worse than those who can't park are those who choose to park like dicks, you know the ones who purposely park in such a way as to take up 2, 3, or 4 spots.  Whenever practical I'll squeeze right in next to them, preferably blocking the driver's door...

Actually I have several parking related rants, I guess I'll just stop now...


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Speaking of staying far away from the curb.  I hate people that can't park.  Either way too far away from the curb in the street or no where near within the lines of the parking space in a lot.  Even better is when they're parked 3 feet away from the curb where there is no parking to begin with.  Worse than those who can't park are those who choose to park like dicks, you know the ones who purposely park in such a way as to take up 2, 3, or 4 spots.  Whenever practical I'll squeeze right in next to them, preferably blocking the driver's door...
> 
> Actually I have several parking related rants, I guess I'll just stop now...




Corvette drivers often do this.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Talking about business meetings. I've met with many vendors to look at their products. The one thing that really burn me up is when you ask if there product does something. If it doesn't, they always reply that they are looking to put it in there next release. One of these days I'm just going to tell them to contact me when that comes out.


 
that's a waste of perfectly good oxygen


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve are the folks (often recent high school grads) who can't make change without a calculator.

True story. Went into a candy shop in NJ with a half-off coupon (escorted by my then 8 year old and 10-year old daughters.) Purchase was $5.99. 

First girl had no clue what do do. Asks second girl. 

Second girl says, "I don't do percents!"

Third girl gets a calculator out, give up and declares "something is wrong it keeps coming out as a negative number". 

Finally this lady from back, old enough to be their grandma storms out from back. "get out of the way she says. Takes my $5.00 bill, opens the cash drawer gives me correct change all without any calculating aids.

We walk out of the door and my 10-year old says, "what what that all about Dad? That was so easy." "Stay in school" their mom chimes in. "And pay attention" I add....


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Hey Paul,
> Stay away from my wife!!!!:lol:









I know nussink!!!


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

billski said:


> My biggest pet peeve are the folks (often recent high school grads) who can't make change without a calculator.
> 
> True story. Went into a candy shop in NJ with a half-off coupon (escorted by my then 8 year old and 10-year old daughters.) Purchase was $5.99.
> 
> ...



Too true. Priceless.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

billski said:


> My biggest pet peeve are the folks (often recent high school grads) who can't make change without a calculator.
> 
> True story. Went into a candy shop in NJ with a half-off coupon (escorted by my then 8 year old and 10-year old daughters.) Purchase was $5.99.
> 
> ...



Roughly the pet peeve of a school system with low expectations of youth.

Makes me think of the Beavis & Butthead episode where the boys started copying money on the photocopier. It was bad enough Beavis was copying a coin it was nickle and the copies cost a dime.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Roughly the pet peeve of a school system with low expectations of youth.



Or teaching to a Standardized test instead of getting the little freaks to actually LEARN som...

/rant off Continuation will violate AZ NO POLITICS maxim.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

Heh heh...we're gonna make money...and SCORE!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, similar idea but less political:

*You're ready to buy a new appliance/car/whatever so you go into the store when it's quiet. You find a not-busy salesperson so you can ask your questions. You start the process and they start reading the brochure to you. Though they had plenty of time to learn about the products over which they hover daily, they really have no idea what they're selling. Sad...*


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve, by far, is people that chew food or gum while talking to me on the phone.

A close second is people who chew food or gum with their mouths open.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 22, 2008)

"It's just a message board/IM/chat. Spelling and grammar aren't that important."

Makes me feel all OMG!!!11WTF!!ROFLMAOBBQPDQ!!11!!OMG-pew-pew-LAZERS!!111!!1


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> "It's just a message board/IM/chat. Spelling and grammar aren't that important."
> 
> Makes me feel all OMG!!!11WTF!!ROFLMAOBBQPDQ!!11!!OMG-pew-pew-LAZERS!!111!!1



  uke:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

billski said:


> My biggest pet peeve are the folks (often recent high school grads) who can't make change without a calculator.
> 
> True story. Went into a candy shop in NJ with a half-off coupon (escorted by my then 8 year old and 10-year old daughters.) Purchase was $5.99.
> 
> ...



How did she give you the half penny?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> How did she give you the half penny?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

Stupid freakin Aussie's.

I actually have a bunch of US half pennies.  I've never seen one in circulation though.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 23, 2008)

People who sit at their desks and have conversations on speakerphone when there are twenty other people around trying to get work done. Like right now.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> People who sit at their desks and have conversations on speakerphone when there are twenty other people around trying to get work done. Like right now.



My wife does this all the time   Even if she's not doing anything else but making a phone call, she'll always use the g^& d&^* speaker feature while dialing until the person she's calling answers.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> People who sit at their desks and have conversations on speakerphone when there are twenty other people around trying to get work done. Like right now.



That's the time you walk as close to the phone as you can and let a nice loud fart rip for all to hear.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> People who sit at their desks and have conversations on speakerphone when there are twenty other people around trying to get work done. Like right now.





Marc said:


> That's the time you walk as close to the phone as you can and let a nice loud fart rip for all to hear.



Absolutely.

Or, for the more demure, like our precious snowflake here, whom I'm sure never releases intestinal gas. Go into a prolonged coughing fit. A really bad "smoker's hack" type.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2008)

people who refer to themselves in the 3rd person.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> people who refer to themselves in the 3rd person.








Ricky doesn't like your attitude. Ricky thinks there's nothing wrong with this.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 24, 2008)

billski said:


> My biggest pet peeve are the folks (often recent high school grads) who can't make change without a calculator.
> 
> True story. Went into a candy shop in NJ with a half-off coupon (escorted by my then 8 year old and 10-year old daughters.) Purchase was $5.99.
> 
> ...



Overheard in the Popcorn Record Store, Dedham, MA, 1982:

One pimply-faced, gum-smacking, Jordache-Jean-wearing, teenaged girl to two other pimply-faced, gum-smacking, Jordache-Jean-wearing, teenaged girls:

"No Suh!  Paul McCahney was not in no uthah band before he was in Wings!"


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ricky doesn't like your attitude. Ricky thinks there's nothing wrong with this.



lol, i posted that after a co-worker was in my office talking about himself that way.  

i almost got up and left him talking to my empty chair.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, i posted that after a co-worker was in my office talking about himself that way.
> 
> i almost got up and left him talking to my empty chair.



There was a time when I found it mildly amusing. Now, not so much.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ricky doesn't like your attitude. Ricky thinks there's nothing wrong with this.



I think the 2knees of the world should give some slack to the Ricky Hendersons of the world. 


That drives me crazy when athletes starts talking that way.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I think the 2knees of the world should give some slack to the Ricky Hendersons of the world.




funny thing, didnt a 43 year old Nolan Ryan throw his 7th no hitter later on the same day ricky broke the record?  sort of upstaged ole ricky.


2knees doesnt give anyone slack, 2knees is too hardcore for that.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 24, 2008)

another one: *People who look like hippies that know nothing about the Grateful Dead*


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2008)

ckofer said:


> another one: *People who look like hippies that know nothing about the Grateful Dead*



Tsk, tsk, tsk. And to think. My parents didn't want me to go to Woodstock because they were afraid I would be arrested as a runaway child....

All our tie dies turned out sucky anyways...  But I will say, in hindsight, my long hair was better looking than most girls.  nowadays, it's all gone and I just look like an ugly old fart....  Thank you Casey Jones....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's the time you walk as close to the phone as you can and let a nice loud fart rip for all to hear.





ahahahahaha


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

Fax spam. That's today's pet peeve.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 12, 2008)

When you ski with a group and someone splits off without telling someone in the group.
Especially when you're in tough, dangerous terrain.
TELL SOMEONE!!!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> another one: *People who look like hippies that know nothing about the Grateful Dead*





Crap....



I know they suck, does that count?  :razz: 





just kidding...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

*Dammit Austin, you should hit the Ratdog show at the Casino next month.*


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Fax spam. That's today's pet peeve.



Go read Hawkshot99's post on that were you posted it before.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> another one: *People who look like hippies that know nothing about the Grateful Dead*



Just hippies in general


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

-Environmentalists who claim to be all about saving the earth yet do way more damage
-Peta


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Go read Hawkshot99's post on that were you posted it before.



Senior moment, sorry. Just bumping threads since GSS seems to be slacking. Big pet peeve. Getting whiny. Sun just came out & I should be on the mountain.

Another pet peeve: ski shop punks. ;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Another pet peeve: ski shop punks. ;-)



Know it alls who come in the shop, only to try and prove they know more than you.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Know it alls who come in the shop, only to try and prove they know more than you.




We get our share-we service well pump and water treatment equipment equipment. The worst offenders are young engineers and backyard mechanics. They help to build your customer-handling skills.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> The worst offenders are *young engineers* and backyard mechanics.



I'll make it a goal to come annoy you once I get of college in a few years.

Ckofer and I are destined to hate each other. :wink::lol:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'll make it a goal to come annoy you once I get of college in a few years.
> 
> Ckofer and I are destined to hate each other. :wink::lol:




I'll come visit you at college. And I won't buy you beer. I'll just be the old guy who insists on listening to classic rock stations and won't go away. What kind of freaking know-it-all engineer are you destined to become?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I'll come visit you at college. And I won't buy you beer. I'll just be the old guy who insists on listening to classic rock stations and won't go away.



Hah!  Those of my favorate type of old farts.  Really, how can anyone listen to the same exact music for 30 years and still love it.  I can understand still loving classic rock and listening to whole albums, but not listening to the same crappy singles over and over again.  BTW, the Freebird solo sucks...:razz:



ckofer said:


> What kind of freaking know-it-all engineer are you destined to become?



Civil, so I'll be able to come and piss you off.  And Marc is my mentor on how to become an asshole engineer who thinks he is better than everyone else.  Actually Marc doesn't think he is better than everyone else, he knows it.  

So why aren't you skiing today?  I should be at Mad River right now but the freakin' weathermen said it was going to rain today. Wrong.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Hah!  Those of my favorate type of old farts.  Really, how can anyone listen to the same exact music for 30 years and still love it.  I can understand still loving classic rock and listening to whole albums, but not listening to the same crappy singles over and over again.  BTW, the Freebird solo sucks...:razz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get all excited when Born To Be Wild comes on.

Civil engineering. Sweet. You can piss off clients, planning authorities and contractors all in the same day if you go into private practice. After 4 years of it, you will be an expert. By the time you're thirty, you'll have your name on some major screwups and now will find a way to trust other people but shouldn't. By the time you're 40, you'll have figured out how to not really engineer anything but take credit for everybody else's work. Your favorite line will be: _Can you send me that as an Autocad file so I can put it on the prints?

_UMass Lowell?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I'll get all excited when Born To Be Wild comes on.
> 
> Civil engineering. Sweet. You can piss off clients, planning authorities and contractors all in the same day if you go into private practice. After 4 years of it, you will be an expert. By the time you're thirty, you'll have your name on some major screwups and now will find a way to trust other people but shouldn't. By the time you're 40, you'll have figured out how to not really engineer anything but take credit for everybody else's work. Your favorite line will be: _Can you send me that as an Autocad file so I can put it on the prints?
> 
> _UMass Lowell?




Hah, sounds like a good time.

...and yeah, UMass Lowell.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> _Can you send me that as an Autocad file so I can put it on the prints?
> _



You know if they're using Autocad then they're not a real engineer. Damn Civ-Es.

Actually, Autocad is one of my pet peeves. Anything but that garbage (preferably ProE.)


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 12, 2008)

mondeo said:


> You know if they're using Autocad then they're not a real engineer. Damn Civ-Es.
> 
> Actually, Autocad is one of my pet peeves. Anything but that garbage (preferably ProE.)




How many engineers are on this board! I cannot seem to get away from you guys!

I have to deal with your types all day at work, and now here too, WTF:???: One other thing, why can't you civil engineer types use feet AND inches. Is it that much more work to write 80'-3" instead of 80.25'. 

BTW AutoCAD does suck! used it for 10 years and will never go back. I am now a 100% Revit convert.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> -Peta



Whats wrong with People for the Eating of Tasty Animals?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> How many engineers are on this board! I cannot seem to get away from you guys!
> 
> I have to deal with your types all day at work, and now here too, WTF:???: One other thing, why can't you civil engineer types use feet AND inches. Is it that much more work to write 80'-3" instead of 80.25'.
> 
> BTW AutoCAD does suck! used it for 10 years and will never go back. I am now a 100% Revit convert.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> -Peta




You have no idea.  As some who makes a living selling meat, including Foie Gras, I can't stand them


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2008)

As mentioned in another thread.  Unwanted phone calls, emails, junk mail, fax, text you name.  I think the practice should be 100% outlawed.  

I'm on the do not call list and just received a call from some automated miracle product soliciter

<---  Not Happy


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll never get that 7 minutes of my life back...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

Pet Peeve: When I'm home on a Saturday night and anything at all replaces COPS in the 8 pm slot. Like right now.


----------



## Bergamo (Apr 12, 2008)

Hippies were history nearly 40 years ago. They became leverage-buyout freaks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2008)

Bergamo said:


> Hippies were history nearly 40 years ago. They became leverage-buyout freaks.



explain


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Pet Peeve: When I'm home on a Saturday night and anything at all replaces COPS in the 8 pm slot. Like right now.



Favorite show on TV!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You have no idea.  As some who makes a living selling meat, including Foie Gras, I can't stand them




The way they make Foie Gras is torture..and Veal..yikes...those Baby cows never get to smell the roses..sucks...O.K. time for some KFC..lol


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The way they make Foie Gras is torture..and Veal..yikes...those Baby cows never get to smell the roses..sucks...O.K. time for some KFC..lol



I actually kind of have a problem with foie gras as much as it taste sooo good. Veal kind of sucks too but I will always use veal stock for many things. In a perfect world we would not eat fish how we currently do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll say this and it's not because I sell it, but Moulard Ducks are treated like GOLD in comparison to almost any animal out there raised for food.  The gavaging process mimicks a natural process for the bird and after the first couple of times, once they get over the fear, they actually enjoy the process.  It's 100% painless.  

Veal can also be raised very humanely as well.  Doing so creates a VERY expensive product, but it can be done.  If you see Veal on a menu somewhere for under $30 a plate, chances are it's coming from an inhumane factory farms.  

PETA should go after the chicken industry if they want to do something worth while.  People eat more chicken than anything else and they live the most inhumane life of any farmed animal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2008)

Back on topic:

Pet Peeve:  DRIVE THE F&%ING SPEED LIMIT.  You don't have to go faster than the limit, but please at least drive at it.  This drives me CRAZY and happens every Sunday when I'm heading to or from the mountain on 302.  Every single damn time I'm on that road I get stuck behind someone going 45 or slower in the 55mph zones.  I don't care if you're out for a leisurely drive to go to church or do errands, some people actually have places to go on Sundays.  If you don't want to drive the speed limit, than pull the eff over and let people pass.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2008)

I think most people view PETA as freaks because they have been so extreme. It would all be more easy to follow if they were a little more moderate.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> Pet Peeve:  DRIVE THE F&%ING SPEED LIMIT.  You don't have to go faster than the limit, but please at least drive at it.  This drives me CRAZY and happens every Sunday when I'm heading to or from the mountain on 302.  Every single damn time I'm on that road I get stuck behind someone going 45 or slower in the 55mph zones.  I don't care if you're out for a leisurely drive to go to church or do errands, some people actually have places to go on Sundays.  If you don't want to drive the speed limit, than pull the eff over and let people pass.



This is a real broad statement but Maine drivers are the slowest and most conservative I've ever seen. I constantly passed on double yellows on roads like route 5 or 2.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2008)

snoseek said:


> This is a real broad statement but Maine drivers are the slowest and most conservative I've ever seen. I constantly passed on double yellows on roads like route 5 or 2.



Only place I've encountered slower drivers is in Pennsylvania, which interestingly enough has the second oldest populatin in the nation behind Florida or at least it did when I drove through it often four years ago.  Interstate 78 is BRUTAL.  People have no qualms about going 60 in the left lane on that road.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> Pet Peeve:  DRIVE THE F&%ING SPEED LIMIT.  You don't have to go faster than the limit, but please at least drive at it.  This drives me CRAZY and happens every Sunday when I'm heading to or from the mountain on 302.  Every single damn time I'm on that road I get stuck behind someone going 45 or slower in the 55mph zones.  I don't care if you're out for a leisurely drive to go to church or do errands, some people actually have places to go on Sundays.  If you don't want to drive the speed limit, than pull the eff over and let people pass.




I agree..that happens to me on the way back from Blue mountain all the time when people go 5-10mph under the limit and then they get a long line of cars behind them...Last year someone was doing that and I was in a pissy mood..so I was tailgating them and flashing my high beams to try to either run them off the road or have them speed up.  Well the driver went from like 40mph to 60mph..and then 1/2 mile later they hit a deer..and busted their entire front end and I swerved around their car and all the glass/plastic and made it home to write another trip report on www.paskiandride.com

Yeah PA is the 2nd oldest population next to Florida..a great place to be in the tombstone business...and my ex-girlfriends Dad would drive 55mph on the NJ Turnpike where even Grandmas in vans go 75mph...it's very dangerous to go that slow..and some people like to sit in the middle lane going really slow as well..it would be nice if everybody just set their cruise on like 71mph...and stayed in their lane..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 13, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> -Peta



Member in good standing.  Greenpeace too.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> Pet Peeve:  DRIVE THE F&%ING SPEED LIMIT.  You don't have to go faster than the limit, but please at least drive at it.  This drives me CRAZY and happens every Sunday when I'm heading to or from the mountain on 302.  Every single damn time I'm on that road I get stuck behind someone going 45 or slower in the 55mph zones.  I don't care if you're out for a leisurely drive to go to church or do errands, some people actually have places to go on Sundays.  If you don't want to drive the speed limit, than pull the eff over and let people pass.



On the way home tonight, I had my 15-1/2 yr old drive ( needs the hours with an adult for his license). I had him keep the speed limit to 5 mph over. You should have seen the traffic pile up behind us but it really is my job to keep him in line. I wish we had a "driver in training" sign on the car. I did advise him to keep to the right where he had a choice and told him it's perfectly okay to pull over in a safe place if he feels that there's too much pressure on him from anybody behind him. Of course I lecture him on keeping 3 seconds from the car ahead of him. He doesn't hate me yet.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2008)

ckofer said:


> On the way home tonight, I had my 15-1/2 yr old drive ( needs the hours with an adult for his license). I had him keep the speed limit to 5 mph over. You should have seen the traffic pile up behind us but it really is my job to keep him in line. I wish we had a "driver in training" sign on the car. I did advise him to keep to the right where he had a choice and told him it's perfectly okay to pull over in a safe place if he feels that there's too much pressure on him from anybody behind him. Of course I lecture him on keeping 3 seconds from the car ahead of him. He doesn't hate me yet.



Is this the same kid that was recently binge drinking milk?:razz:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2008)

I have more than a few for driving, but:

-People who don't stay to the right. Second to the right I think is OK for 3+ lanes, but other than that, there's a reason they're called both the fast lane and the passing lane. If you aren't going significantly faster than a person that you are passing, get the hell out of the way.

-People who slow down before the exit. In particular, my exit off of I-91S has about a quarter mile, uphill ramp until you get to the stop light. Often, people will be at 55-60mph before the lanes even split, and often forcing people behind them (and sometimes still fully on the highway) to do the same. The longest stopping distance from 70mph listed in Car & Driver's road test listing was a Jeep Wrangler, at 217 feet. Don't force me to be next to 4000 lb chunks of metal going 20mph faster than me just so you can take a little longer to slow down.

-That cops don't enforce the laws that actually matter. If people didn't drive distracted (phone, food, in-car conversation, whatever,) cut people off, change lanes without a signal, drive without their lights on in the rain (and why isn't that illegal in CT?,) etc., then there would be far fewer accidents, and people might finally realize that it isn't speed that kills, it's idiocy that does.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 13, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Is this the same kid that was recently binge drinking milk?:razz:



I was paying attention only peripherally and it turns out he opted to be cameraman while 3 of his buddies hammered on the milk. Still debating whether it should be on youtube. It is pretty funny and gross. 

But yes, that is my only son.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 13, 2008)

Today's pet peeve: *Froguls*.

They look like sweet spring moguls but have the consistency of concrete. Saturdays soft corn froze overnight to form them and it didn't really warm up today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Today's pet peeve: *Froguls*.
> 
> They look like sweet spring moguls but have the consistency of concrete. Saturdays soft corn froze overnight to form them and it didn't really warm up today.



kinda like going to a titty bar.  Looks great, but do not touch as the consecuences won't be enjoyable  

:lol:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> kinda like going to a titty bar.  Looks great, but do not touch as the consecuences won't be enjoyable
> 
> :lol:



So you've been tossed out for that too?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2008)

ckofer said:


> So you've been tossed out for that too?



she forced her boob into my hand, I swear it.  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 14, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Today's pet peeve: *Froguls*.
> 
> They look like sweet spring moguls but have the consistency of concrete. Saturdays soft corn froze overnight to form them and it didn't really warm up today.


X2



deadheadskier said:


> kinda like going to a titty bar.  Looks great, but do not touch as the consecuences won't be enjoyable
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> she forced her boob into my hand, I swear it.  :lol:



Was her name Mercedes or Porsche??


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Was her name Mercedes or Porsche??



Harley :-o


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Harley :-o



I almost spit out my soda when I read that. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

Jackson Hole locals who reserve their spot in the liftline on a powderday with their skis..an hour before the lift opens..then casually cut the line 5 minutes before the lift opens..if you see random skis with no people at the front of the liftline..toss them to the side..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------

